# Urdu: عظمہ نظر سے دیکھنا



## naghma-o sher

Dear all,

I would be grateful to anyone who could give me an english translation of  عظمہ نظر سے دیکھنا 
The author of the text in which I found this expression is talking about the fact that visiting different countries broadens people's mind and makes them look at things "from a high look"...

​


----------



## Qureshpor

naghma-o sher said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would be grateful to anyone who could give me an english translation of  عظمہ نظر سے دیکھنا
> The author of the text in which I found this expression is talking about the fact that visiting different countries broadens people's mind and makes them look at things "from a high look"...​



Is there any chance of quoting a few sentences so that one can get the general sense. I have to confess that I have not come across 3uzmah nazar se dekhnaa.​


----------



## naghma-o sher

Dear Qureshpor, many thanks for your reply, here is the quote:

سیروسیاحت میں یہ بہت بڑا فائدہ ہے کہ مختلف رسم و رواج اور مختلف اقوام کے مختلف عادات و اخلاق دایرہ نگاہ وسیع اور ایک ہی شے کو کئے‏/کتنے  (؟) عظمہ نظر سے دیکھنے کا عادی ہو جاتا ہے جو تمام ترقی کی جڑ ہے۔


----------



## UrduMedium

naghma-o sher said:


> Dear Qureshpor, many thanks for your reply, here is the quote:
> 
> سیروسیاحت میں یہ بہت بڑا فائدہ ہے کہ مختلف رسم و رواج اور مختلف اقوام کے مختلف عادات و اخلاق دایرہ نگاہ وسیع اور ایک ہی شے کو کئے‏/کتنے  (؟) عظمہ نظر سے دیکھنے کا عادی ہو جاتا ہے جو تمام ترقی کی جڑ ہے۔



Could this be مطمح نظر? 
Meaning viewpoint, angle, scope, and concepts like that.


----------



## marrish

I hope Qureshpor SaaHib will not take offence if I post my reply here; I have a strong reason to believe that the text is misspelled and عظمہ نظر should have been نقطہ نظرَ. Your sentence would then read as follows:
سیر و سیاحت میں یہ بہت بڑا فائدہ ہے کہ مختلف رسم و رواج اور مختلف اقوام کی مختلف عادات و اخلاق دائرہ نگاہ  وسیع اور ایک ہی شے کو ۰۰۰۰ نقطہ نظر سے دیکھنےکا  عادی ہو جاتا ہے جو تمام ترقی کی جڑ ہے۔​I don't know which word should be there where I put  four dots.

Now that I see UM SaaHib's post which I hadn't noticed while typing, that option is also plausible.​


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> I hope Qureshpor SaaHib will not take offence if I post my reply here; I have a strong reason to believe that the text is misspelled and عظمہ نظر should have been نقطہ نظرَ. Your sentence would then read as follows:
> سیر و سیاحت میں یہ بہت بڑا فائدہ ہے کہ مختلف رسم و رواج اور مختلف اقوام کی مختلف عادات و اخلاق دائرہ نگاہ  وسیع اور ایک ہی شے کو ۰۰۰۰ نقطہ نظر سے دیکھنےکا  عادی ہو جاتا ہے جو تمام ترقی کی جڑ ہے۔​I don't know which word should be there where I put  four dots.
> 
> Now that I see UM SaaHib's post which I hadn't noticed while typing, that option is also plausible.​



Agree with marrish saahab that it could be either. 

Did you find this online or on paper? Could you post a link (for online) or a picture (paper)? Many of the members will put on their script detective hats and get right to work ...


----------



## naghma-o sher

Many thanks, here is the page of the text. The piece is from an article from a newspaper for women of the late 19th century which was published in Hyderabad (Dakkan). The excerpt starts from the third line: سیر و سیاحت میں۔۔۔


----------



## UrduMedium

naghma-o sher said:


> Many thanks, here is the page of the text. The piece is from an article from a newspaper for women of the late 19th century which was published in Hyderabad (Dakkan). The excerpt starts from the third line: سیر و سیاحت میں۔۔۔


It seems to me the text does read 3uzmaa nazar (عظمی نظر). It's a usage that at least I am not familiar with. However, it could mean an 'elevated viewpoint'. 

The sentence also seems problematic to parse starting with 'daa'ira-i-nigaah wasii3 aur ...'. 

Let's hear others opinions on the text.


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> It seems to me the text does read uzmaa nazar (عظمی نظر). It's a usage that at least I am not familiar with. However, it could mean an 'elevated viewpoint'.
> 
> The sentence also seems problematic to parse starting with 'daa'ira-i-nigaah wasii3 aur ...'.
> 
> Let's hear others opinions on the text.



I wonder if the nuqtah should n't be there and the word is 3ilmii. I do agree with you that the sentence does n't quite make sence. Also the word before "3uzmaa".....that could provide a clue to the word we are after.


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> I wonder if the nuqtah should n't be there and the word is 3ilmii. I do agree with you that the sentence does n't quite make sence. Also the word before "3uzmaa".....that could provide a clue to the word we are after.


 The "word before" may be an alternate way to write ka'ii کئ. Indeed 3ilmii makes a lot of sense in the sentence, but the nuqtah and something looking like to'i/zo'i makes it problematic to assume.


----------



## naghma-o sher

Could the "word before" be کتنی and would that make any sense?


----------



## UrduMedium

naghma-o sher said:


> Could the "word before" be کتنی and would that make any sense?


 It might, depending on what the actual word/phrase in question, is settled as. To me, _ka'ii_ sounds more likely.


----------



## marrish

naghma-o sher said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would be grateful to anyone who could give me an english translation of  عظمہ نظر سے دیکھنا
> The author of the text in which I found this expression is talking about the fact that visiting different countries broadens people's mind and makes them look at things "from a high look"...​



I cannot cast away the simple impression that it is قلمی نظر سے دیکھنا, whatever sense it would make.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I cannot cast away the simple impression that it is قلمی نظر سے دیکھنا, whatever sense it would make.



marrish SaaHib, qalamii and even filmii (!) came to my mind. I feel defeated at not being able to resolve the sentence and I don't like this! Did you notice the number of times the word "muxtalif" is repeated?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib, qalamii and even filmii (!) came to my mind. I feel defeated at not being able to resolve the sentence and I don't like this! Did you notice the number of times the word "muxtalif" is repeated?


Yes, I discarded filmii at the first glance as per the date above  - we shouldn't give up yet! All of that muxtalifs were the first thing that struck me as apart from the art of style I begon to question the word itself being applicable in this context. 

I have a feeling that قلمی نظر sounds familiar to my ears as it may correspond to ترچھی نگاہ  or something.


----------

